
Facebook’s ad platform now guesses at your race based on your behavior - daenney
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/03/facebooks-ad-platform-now-guesses-at-your-race-based-on-your-behavior/
======
bitwize
Absolutely nothing new; the marketing-analytics industry has been conducting
this sort of profiling in stealth, and have been able to assign probable race,
education, and SES tags to individual STB IDs and accounts, for over a decade.

